# Really dumb question about chicken breast "halves"



## Choc (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi,

I have a question about chicken breasts versus chicken breast "halves".  I have a recipe (http://chicken.allrecipes.com/az/SlowCookerChickenandDumpli.asp) that calls for 4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves.  At the grocery store, I can find packages of "skinless, boneless chicken breasts".  Is each piece inside this package a "chicken breast" or a "chicken breast half"?

I ask this because when I made this recipe, it seemed as though there were far more dumplings than chicken.  (I used the assumption that a "chicken breast half" was half of one of these pieces of chicken in my package of "chicken breasts".  It felt like more chicken was needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Raine (Jul 14, 2004)

Did the package say split breasts? Usually chicken breasts packages are breast halves.  A whole breast would like like this only smaller ( this is a turkey breast)


----------



## Choc (Jul 14, 2004)

Hmm, I don't believe it says "split breasts" (at least nowhere immediately visible), but from your picture it looks as though that's what they were.  The package reads:

Young Chicken Boneless Skinless Breasts with Rib Meat

Maybe the fact that they're "Young Chicken" explains why they're smaller than I'd expect?

In any case, I put three of the pieces in my crock pot this time instead of two.  I hope it works out.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## LMJ (Jul 14, 2004)

It's not really going to make a difference if you're cooking in a crock pot anyhow. Though bone-in breasts ought to have more flavor!


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

What you buy in the supermarket is usually a chicken breast half (at least at my supermarkets). A full chicken breast is enough meat for two people.


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2004)

GB is  right.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 2, 2004)

GB is always right


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2004)

toomanydawgs said:
			
		

> GB is always right



Can you tell my wife that


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2004)

Think of it this way:

Looking at a whole chicken, there is a chicken breast half on each side of the keel bone.

My supermarket packages them in mixed form.  I bought a package yesterday that contained five breast halves in three pieces.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 9, 2004)

I can't add anything to the otherwise brilliantly correct posts above, other than to say, 'there are no stupid questions!'


----------

